

Ask HN: Internet Radio Station Options - evo_9

A friend of mine use to own a very prominent record store back east and wants to setup an internet radio station; googling doesn&#x27;t really yield anything that looks that great.  Wondering if there are any new options, new startups, etc, out there that offer a service or even software that you setup&#x2F;host yourself.  Paying a month host fee or service fee is fine, like to keep that as low as possible since this is an experiment for him.<p>Thanks!
======
sim0nk
Depends on the operating system and what kind of features they will need.

I am currently doing the following:

Steamcast: \- 24/7 relay of other stations. \- Accepts a relay of live music
(via NiceCast) \- Free [running on a Linux VPS]

NiceCast: \- Stream music live if I want to demo some tunes to my audience \-
Mac friendly \- $50

~~~
evo_9
Thanks, appreciate the info. Basically it would be on mac and feature-wise,
not sure just yet. It would be for a 'traditional' radio station style setup,
aka music, not podcast type of thing.

